# Coupe #'s vs. Hatch



## mx5roadster (Feb 1, 2007)

I did a search but couldn't find anything.

I'm going to buy a S13 here shortly, It seems that most all of the ones I have found are hatchbacks and I want a coupe. Does anyone know the production numbers of the coupe vs the hatch so I know how far of a long shot it will be to find a coupe?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

here's the production numbers of all the 240's ever made.

Number exported sorted by year - including convertibles:
1989 - 68118
1990 - 60582
1991 - 34534
1992 - 27033
1993 - 21471
1994 - 1391
1995 - 25114
1996 - 7334
1997 - 3655
1998 - 2178

Number exported sorted by year - convertibles only:
1992 - 2327
1993 - 4602
1994 - 1391


----------



## mx5roadster (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks man,

Yeah I saw that but it doesn't give any clue into the coupe vs hatch


----------



## Matrix021 (Aug 21, 2002)

bottom line, there are WAY more hatches out there man.... can you find a good coupe? yes. They're out there. You just have to keep your eyes open. Just be patient... finding the perfect car for your needs isn't always easy... ya know? You'll probably come across a lot of them with automatics and dents and a bunch of other problems, but you'll eventually find one that'll work for you. Just remember that you may have to compromise on some things to get what you want. I "settled" on an automatic tranny since the body was in good shape... but I swapped it out for a stick for a couple hundred bucks and a few hours work. That's how I compromised. The funny thing is that once you buy one, you'll start finding more and more and more.... then you'll wonder why you bought that one....hahahahaha... you know how it is in these situations.... Good luck....


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Matrix021 said:


> bottom line, there are WAY more hatches out there man.... can you find a good coupe? yes. They're out there. You just have to keep your eyes open. Just be patient... finding the perfect car for your needs isn't always easy... ya know? You'll probably come across a lot of them with automatics and dents and a bunch of other problems, but you'll eventually find one that'll work for you. Just remember that you may have to compromise on some things to get what you want. I "settled" on an automatic tranny since the body was in good shape... but I swapped it out for a stick for a couple hundred bucks and a few hours work. That's how I compromised. The funny thing is that once you buy one, you'll start finding more and more and more.... then you'll wonder why you bought that one....hahahahaha... you know how it is in these situations.... Good luck....


In this case, I should actually say I'm happy to have ended up with an Auto trans S13... yes I have the Auto hatchback from 1989, which may be the most common configuration, but I used to stress long and hard over having a combination of vehicles that would do the most versatile, so I;d never "want another car" on my budget. (My best mix was with this S13 Nissan 240SX Auto - 2 door "sports car," an S10 Blazer 4x4, and the best thing to round that out would be a car with a 5-speed... I was thinking either Volkswagen Diesel Station Wagon or not diesel, or my favorite: BMW 1986 325es, a nice versatile mix of capability, sport, and SHIFTING!)

What i am trying to say is: Ask yourself if the S13 would be a car you'd enjoy with a manual. I really enjoy it as an auto-cruiser. It may not be monstrously powerful like an old 500SL Mercedes (please note I haven't had all these cars I mentioned, just the Chevy, This one, and the BMW and 2 Volkswagens and a few others) - but decide which body style you like better. Then decide what drivetrain you want. Choosing a FWD or RWD car may not be the most important... but this Nissan is a fine vehicle, the reliability is outstanding! *knock on wood.*

P.S.: is it just me, or does that last 2 years of 240SX Coupe look like the R33 or R34 Nissan Skyline?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

jcorbi82 said:


> P.S.: is it just me, or does that last 2 years of 240SX Coupe look like the R33 or R34 Nissan Skyline?


i think its just you, the 95-96 S14's resemble the R33's a little bit, but thats about it.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Matrix021 said:


> The funny thing is that once you buy one, you'll start finding more and more and more.... then you'll wonder why you bought that one....hahahahaha... you know how it is in these situations.... Good luck....


aint that the truth


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it took us about 6 months or so to find the "perfect" coupe. but it was worth it when we got it. 1600 for a 2 owner s13 with 155k original miles. bone stock too so i was pretty happy. all it needs is the typical stuff - hud needs fixing and the clutch is the original unit.


----------

